# Hi guys,i am new to the form



## micky (Feb 23, 2009)

hi there i am looking for fancy mice breeders in my area,
and i live in southend and i can't find any one naer me what can i do


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there - welcome to the forum. I'm not sure there is anyone from Essex on the forum, but there are a few of us in Kent and Cambridgeshire which isn't a million miles away. Keep your eyes in the for sale section. Do you know what colour you're after?

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Micky, glad you joined up, welcome to our forum. Sorry we was unable to help you with mice but like I said im sure someone on here will be able to help


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, what are you looking for?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hiya = D


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya...........


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya, I am in cambridge if thats any use to you :?


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hello  , welcome to the forum  hope u find the mice you are looking for...


----------

